# FS: Misc FW equipment - everything is sold!!!



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok folks, I decided to clean up my aquarium supplies closet. Pics below.

- burrito caves. For kribs and other cave spawners. Got them from here PLECO CAVES!!!! on a group buy. Pics below. Asking $5 each. UPDATE: on hold 
- used (AND NOISY) XP3. UPDATE: XP3 IS SOLD
- 2 Red Sea CO2 Bio Generators. About a year old, used for about 6 months. $10 each. UPDATE: BOTH KITS ARE SOLD
- Eclipse 3. About 8 months old. Used for about 4 months. BEWARE: I had callamanus worms in this - it will need to be disinfected. I'm including a thermometer and a cleaning magnet. It needs a new bio wheel and a new filter pad. UPDATE: Now asking $10 (no heater)
- Natural gravel mixed with Flora Base (about 50/50 ratio). I had this in a 48G bow-front and it was at least 2" deep (it's in a 10G down here in the pic). Asking $10. UPDATE: SOLD
- Natural gravel. Enough for a 20G. Asking $5. UPDATE: SOLD

Pick up in Killarney. PM me if interested.

Burrito caves:










Eclipse 3: UPDATE: heater sold - not included any more - eclipse 3 price dropped to $10


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Snowy Sunday bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mnowy Monday bump. 

Nobody interested in a broken XP3? Am I asking too much for it? Make me an offer!

As to the burrito caves, I hear that fish from Central America can't get enough of them! . I know, I know, lame and easy...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. One cave is sold. Two to go. And the noisy XP3 is still available too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The XP3 is sold. Thanks for your interest.

Two burrito caves left. I'll add more items in the coming days too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mods, I've changed the title of the thread to reflect the extra stuff I added today. I also removed the pics of the items that are sold. Let me know if you have a problem with any of this and if you'd prefer me to start a new thread. Thanks!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Help me make some room in my closets!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump. All prices are OBO...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. Is this stuff really that uninteresting?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Flora base / gravel mix is on hold.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Both DYI CO2 kits are spoken for.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a really good deal on the gravel! Also on the Eclipse, which shouldn't be difficult to disinfect. the parts alone are worth much more than that. Do you still have the biowheel? It could be boiled.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Maureen. Yes the biowheel is included, as well as the filter pad. The price reflects the work to disinfect it, although after being dry for 6 months I'm not sure it's needed. But I would recommend to do it to be on the safe side. The good thing is it's small enough to fit in a large sink or a large bucket so it's not hard. Anyway, still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

CO2 kits are sold. See first post for items still available.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the scoop on the gravel...???


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> whats the scoop on the gravel...???


Do you mean the plain gravel (last item) or the gravel / flora base mix? The former is still available, the latter is on hold until this week-end.


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

Interested in the Plec caves,would a full grown bristlnose be able to fit in those?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plazma said:


> Interested in the Plec caves,would a full grown bristlnose be able to fit in those?


There's plenty of room inside. The problem might be with the size of the entrance hole though. It's about 3/4" in diameter. I don't know if it's big enough for a BNP. Clown Lover (Laurie) bought one and he widened the hole; you could MP him to ask him about it.


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm ,those are made of Clay? My one Male silvertip is huge !!! i'm thinking the size of the hole would need to be around the size of a silver dollar


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plazma said:


> Hmm ,those are made of Clay? My one Male silvertip is huge !!! i'm thinking the size of the hole would need to be around the size of a silver dollar


Made of clay, yes. Looks like you'd have to enlarge the hole then. These were not made for plecos, but for kribensis. They would work well with Apistos too. Or smaller plecos.


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

might have to rig someting up ,maybe some clay pots together with a hole made in it ,i keep checkins some lfs but they really dont seem to have anything suitable for what i want 

Thanks all the same for the replies


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plazma said:


> might have to rig someting up ,maybe some clay pots together with a hole made in it ,i keep checkins some lfs but they really dont seem to have anything suitable for what i want
> 
> Thanks all the same for the replies


No problem. Good luck with your search.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Flora base / gravel mix is sold, as well as thermometer originally included with the Eclipse. Eclipse price dropped accordingly. See first post.

Removed pics of sold items.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gravel is sold. Updated post #1. 2 krib caves and Eclipse 3 are still available.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

o0o0o0o eclipse is good for fry


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Brisch.

Hopefully one of the last bumps for this thread! Krib caves are on hold. Only the Eclipse 3 is left. $10! Come and get it...


----------

